# possible purchase of a doe with "posty" rear legs



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

i have an opportunity to purchase a two year old doe.
I bought her doeling and then they decided to keep a few extra kids from does they retired. they offered her dam to me a few days ago. She is a first fresher and has produced 184 pounds in 87 days. I did notice her pedigree that most goats are in the mid 20s on rear legs. this doe is quite far from me and I have never seen her. the doe was purchased from a well known breeder as a kid. Her doeling seems to have adequate rear leg angulation and I like a lot of things about her.
So I am wondering would this cause her problems when she gets older. they are not totally straight, from pictures she looks a lot like her sires dam who scored a 25 in rear leg side view.
Also, how many kids would likely have the same fault and how many would likely have more angle if bred to a buck with great rear legs?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I love good legs. And I avoid posty ones. A doe with a good bend to the hocks and straight tall pasterns will just hold up alot better producing kids and milk year after year. However, if she scores well in other areas and you have a buck with great legs, then it might not be a deal breaker. It depends on what traits you want to develop in your herd.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I agree with groovyoldlady on the legs. If you have a great buck who will compliment her in that area, I would get her if she otherwise looks great. As to the milk production, what breed are we talking about? 
Pictures will definitely help.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Pictures?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm curious about the breed. I've seen several yearling does have leg issues because their smaller bodies weren't ready to support pregnancy and milking yet. These types of issues are usually fixable by treating for rickets.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Added photo hopefully will get another one tonight of her in the pasture side view.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Wow, those are the "postiest" legs I've ever seen on a goat. The front legs aren't that great looking either.  She's a very pretty doe, but personally I would pass.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Here is a photo as a doeling, these are off her website so i figured it was okay


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

How long has it been since the doe kidded?


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Here is her doeling. Not the best photo either but she has angle to her hind legs. The buckskin.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

March 27th, she said she is small. That is why she kidded at two. She had three. Other two are wethers but didn’t get a photo of them.


----------



## Pack Goat Girl (Jun 17, 2018)

I would skip over her, unless like the others said you can breed her to a wonderfully legged buck.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Here is my buck. Some day all get some conformation photo of him.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Here is another one she sent me


----------



## Pack Goat Girl (Jun 17, 2018)

My gosh, his hair!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Isn’t he cute.. I did shave him with a 10 blade but he always keeps his hair up on his back so none of the photos turned out it looked like his back was goofy.


----------



## Pack Goat Girl (Jun 17, 2018)

He is very cute.......is it just me or does he have blue eyes?


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

For a boy I’m sure happy with him, he does have a longer back then I like but all else seems good with him. His first kid hit the groUnd and looked just like him. Other doe is due anytime. Yes he has blue eyes


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

He is gorgeous 
I know nothing about legs but I’m in love with your dude


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Two more photos of her.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

From what I can see her biggest problem is that she's rolling back on those tall feet. 
I wonder what a course of vitamin D and a few good trimmings would do for her.


----------

